# Bison Burgers with Jeff's Rub!



## onoku (Feb 18, 2016)

So after getting some burger advice from the SMF'ers, I tried my hand at bison burgers today. Didn't know I was going to do bison, just happened to stumble across it while shopping for burgers at the commissary. 

I used Jeff's Rub as my seasoning. I cut the recipe in 1/4 and still had more than I needed, but we only made two burgers. For a family four it would have been adequate with some probably left over still. 

At lunch, I came home and put the seasoning on the burgers, then wrapped them and put them in the fridge until I came home.













IMG_0149_zpsqbagb0kl.jpg



__ onoku
__ Feb 18, 2016






Came home and got everything set up. Had to scrape and clean off gunk that had been caked into my grates. My grill was in storage for three years and I forgot to clean it before the movers picked it up haha. 













IMG_0150_zpscbpuioi9.jpg



__ onoku
__ Feb 18, 2016






Put the coal on one side of the grill and seared the burgers for about two minutes per side. Then I moved it to the other side for about 15 minutes. I threw some jalapenos and onions on there with foil, then topped with pepper jack cheese. My wife caramelized her onions w/ mushrooms and made jalapeno poppers. It turned out excellent!













IMG_0733_zpsmcblgfbz.jpg



__ onoku
__ Feb 18, 2016


















IMG_0739_zpsf0rx5eez.jpg



__ onoku
__ Feb 18, 2016






Thanks, SMF'ers for helping me out. Dinner tonight was a huge success!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2016)

THAT is a burger!!! 

and

THAT is a great looking meal!

You haven't lost a step in 3 years.








Al


----------



## onoku (Feb 19, 2016)

Thanks, Al. It felt good to fire it up again. Next weekend I will be doing spare ribs =)


----------



## b-one (Feb 19, 2016)

Great looking Neal!


----------



## venture (Feb 19, 2016)

That looks great!

Getting bison burger here is a hit and miss deal.  Even then it is expensive.

But it sure does make a great burger, for any who haven't tried it.

Kudos, and Welcome Home!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## muralboy (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice job O.  Great looking burgers.


----------



## onoku (Feb 19, 2016)

Venture said:


> That looks great!
> 
> Getting bison burger here is a hit and miss deal.  Even then it is expensive.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Venture! I just happened to stumble across them. Not sure how often they are actually stocked at the commissary. It was about $7 for three patties.


----------



## jayace (Feb 19, 2016)

Those look awesome... now I want bison burgers.  :)


----------

